

 What Kind of JavaScript Developer Are You? - adfm
http://programming.oreilly.com/2013/05/what-kind-of-javascript-developer-are-you.html

======
beat
This is relevant to my interests. As a configuration engineer who occasionally
programs ("one-man devops team", a co-worker called me), I've looked at
Javascript with disdain. A two-month stint as a full time Javascript
programmer (in extjs) a while back didn't help that... the language felt
awkward and unnecessarily crufty to me.

But now that I'm developing from scratch for my own startup, I'm finding
myself back at Javascript. Node.js is actually solving problems for me as a
server, and I'm plowing through a number of Javascript animation tools for
data visualization problems (D3 is currently winning). And discovering
CoffeeScript has made the whole process more pleasant, hiding the unaesthetic
syntax issues and giving me best-of-breed features from elegant languages like
Python, Ruby, and Haskell. List comprehensions in Javascript? Yes, please!

I'm not to the point where I can find charm in the icky parts yet, but I'm
finding Javascript solves problems I can't solve elegantly any other way, and
CoffeeScript goes a long way toward hiding the cruft.

